# Filling holes from staples



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So I am curious what you use to fill your holes when you assemble boxes and lids etc. Do you use wood putty or caulking? Before you paint.

I have been using caulking to spot the holes before I paint. Wondering the long term drawbacks to that. Should I be using wood putty.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You're working too hard...


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> You're working too hard...


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

When assembling with screws I sink a screw at lest 1/16" cover it with wood plastic and sand. For holes from staples just apply a little bit of caulking and wipe over with a damp rag.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Clearly there is no life in Issaquah,WA.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Amen what MB wrote. These are bee boxes, not fine furniture. Thousands and thousands (probably millions if not billions) of boxes built have never had done rto them what you want to do and are still sound and in use. Not necassary.


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

Nothing wrong with nice, clean and well maintained equipment.
Here is a link to the site of one of the biggest commercial beekeepers in Ontario.

http://honeybees.ca/tour_pollination.html

That's how it should be,IMO, if you are professional. Don't say you are too busy :no:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, nice looking equipment and all, but I bet they don't fill in staple holes w/ putty.


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> Yeah, nice looking equipment and all, but I bet they don't fill in staple holes w/ putty.


No they don't. They assemble their equipment with screws.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I seal over fasteners with Tite Bond III

I also smear glue over exposed end grain.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Alright. Arguing about nothing. Do what you think best. See ya.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Paint.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

MARBIS said:


> http://honeybees.ca/tour_pollination.html
> 
> That's how it should be,IMO, if you are professional.


If they are professional, why do they use an image of a hornet in their logo? inch:


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

> Paint.


That is what I use.....


----------



## vegasvalet (Jan 10, 2011)

Take a wooden toothpick, dip it in wood glue, shove it in the hole, break off anything that is didn't go in all the way, let dry, sand and paint.


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

Barry said:


> If they are professional, why do they use an image of a hornet in their logo? inch:


Are you saying that this gentleman can't be called professional?:s

http://www.honeybees.ca/research.html


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Not only am I too busy, I am WAY too busy... 
Part of working efficiently is understanding what matters and what does not.


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

Michael Bush said:


> Not only am I too busy, I am WAY too busy...
> Part of working efficiently is understanding what matters and what does not.


Michael, I had not any intention of ofending you. One has to prioritise his work, and with your obligations in programing, farming, mentoring, lecturing, your spiritual life etc. there is no time left for "decoration" of bee boxes
Not to mention work on your website that helps in education of many new(and not so new) beekeepers including myself. 
I thank you for that.
However I don't think that average beekeeper works on your schedule, and has no time for maintenance of his/her equipment. I know it's important what's in the box, but it doesn't hurt if the box looks nice.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> You're working too hard...


For those of you that really care about things....
..Do not let anyone discourage you from being a good beekeeper.

You are the boss in your operation, and that operation reflects you.
I agree with BeeCurious; titebond III is my product of choice.

Do it YOUR WAY!


----------



## Dave360 (Apr 12, 2010)

don't know about hornet ?
but all the smokers sure looked cool

Dave


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok then. I guess people don't spot staple holes.

I have just been caulking them and then painting the boxes. Guess I am gong to keep doing that. I only made 100 boxes last year and probably will build about the same this year so it is not to much time to spot the holes.

And just so you know "Life is good here in Issaquah".


----------



## Dave360 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have been filling my holes also made about same # of boxes been using wood putty i do think gives water one less place to hide but i am new so i dont know if it will alter box life but it is very humid here in east texas

Dave


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Always amazing what the Hired Help can do !

PCM


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

The answer might be:
Most good staplers or nailers have a depth adjustment so you can dial in the depth!


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

I fill the hole with bees and just slap some paint on some of my equipment is 35 years old


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

BEES4U said:


> The answer might be:
> Most good staplers or nailers have a depth adjustment so you can dial in the depth!


Always constructive help from this forum.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Just built 15 nuc's and took me 15 minutes to spot the all the holes with caulk on all 15. I think a good investment of time.


----------

